# TW online spielen (ohne Addon)



## khoRneELF (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte TW online spielen (Version 1.09 ist die aktuelle), allerdings hängt sich TW immer auf, wenn ich auf online klicke. Ideen?

BG Timo


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2014)

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Oder willst du über Tunngle spielen?


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (14. Juni 2014)

Viel Geduld schon versucht? Es gab Zeiten, da hab ich ewig auf den Login gewartet. Wirklich ewig und das mit Standbild :/


----------

